

Jeeves is back - smwhreyebelong
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2009/apr/20/ask-jeeves-resurrected

======
anigbrowl
I wish PG Wodehouse's estate would put this lame trdemark out of its misery.
Ask.com has no discernible reason to go on living: I predict they'll get asset
stripped when the economy turns, assuming their server hardware is worth
selling off.

Let's perform a little experiment...

Search the web for 'why is ask better than google' »

Result #1 Is Ask.com Better Than Google? Like you, I've been watching what
looks to be a very powerful campaign by Ask.com quoting a bunch of folks I
know as saying that its search engine is better than Google's. I'm a big
Google user and have developed a set of skills that allows...
<http://www.technewsworld.com/story/commentary/53184.htm..>.

Result #2 _Why is google better than ask jeeves?_ From: Recommended Search
Engines UC Berkeley - Teaching Library Internet Workshops Google alone not
always sufficient, however. Less than half the searchable Web is fully
searchable in Google. Overlap studies show that more than 80% of the ...
<http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080311053..>.

Result #3...oh wait, that's it.

Hmmm.

